# GRX - GreenX Metals



## sleeper88 (14 October 2006)

Has anyone had a look at this one?..any thoughts?


----------



## Simmo (16 October 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

I hold this one, its fairly tightly held, top 40 hold around 70%.

Still very early stage though, but the next drilling program is likely to substantially increase the resource. There is potential for a large shallow Zn Pb resource. They have 15km of strike along the fault.
Market Cap is low at around 18 million. 

Sempra Metals did a placement worth $2 million at 60 cents per share which is substantially above current value. CBH is also a major shareholder. 

Its worth reading the investor presentation


----------



## sydneysider (16 October 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

This is a true "sleeper", drilling program was supposed to start in August and subject to substantial delays due to very heavy bidding on drilling rigs. Has very substantial upside as drilled structures are all open with massive upside


----------



## sleeper88 (16 October 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

thx guys..it really does seem to have good potential at its prairie downs project with a current resource of 1mt @ 8.3% Zn, 1.7% Pb and 22g/t Ag..but still early days 

it's got very low liquidity but i'll certainly keep an eye on it 

sleeper


----------



## sleeper88 (6 November 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

hmm something fishy is going on i think, up 12% with good volume..maybe drilling results are due soon lets hope my patience pays off


----------



## itchy (6 November 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

i know i bought and pretty much forgot about them, then suddenly a 12% increase.......im exited
i have no idea what is going on though no news expected just yet???


----------



## sleeper88 (8 November 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

up 17.5% and basically no sellers 

0.490 18,008 
0.495 14,700  
0.500 4,500


----------



## sydneysider (14 December 2006)

*pdz - praire downs*

Praire Downs looks set for breakout (finally) 2 million tonnes zinc from 1 km strike on 10 km mineralized zone plus other large targets. 

PDZ says NPV on this minimum target at a mine rate of 250,000 tpa to produce 20,000 t of zinc per year is $287,000,000. Current sp is 38,000,000 shares at 43.5 cents = $16,500,000. Upside is very substantial. Oppies give excellent leverage. Stock is very tightly held. Should perform like MLS or AAR (or better).


----------



## sleeper88 (14 December 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

on the move again, up approx 12%, touched a high of 0.55


----------



## sydneysider (14 December 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



			
				sleeper88 said:
			
		

> on the move again, up approx 12%, touched a high of 0.55




IMHO we are going a lot higher on this one. With 10kms of strike could (very speculative conclusion) get get into the range of 10-20 million tonnes of ore. This conclusion is based on the fact that the first kilometer is targeting 2 million tonnes at shallow depth and that mineralized surface structures run along strike.


----------



## Simmo (14 December 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Looks to be finally breaking above 50 cents

This has been ranging for a long time now.


----------



## sydneysider (14 December 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



			
				Simmo said:
			
		

> Looks to be finally breaking above 50 cents
> 
> This has been ranging for a long time now.




Typical chart formats that have a lengthy "build" have a lengthy "throw" when they run. IMHO this is just firing up. Bought more this morning


----------



## Jus (14 December 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Anybody knows what cause today's hype? JV U3O8 with the Western Metals or zinc assays coming out?


----------



## sydneysider (14 December 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



			
				Jus said:
			
		

> Anybody knows what cause today's hype? JV U3O8 with the Western Metals or zinc assays coming out?




This is a major zinc play


----------



## itchy (15 December 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

edging up again today guys, would love to see it finish at 55c, yesterday intraday high, lets see..............


----------



## sydneysider (19 December 2006)

*Re: pdz - praire downs*



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> Praire Downs looks set for breakout (finally) 2 million tonnes zinc from 1 km strike on 10 km mineralized zone plus other large targets.
> 
> PDZ says NPV on this minimum target at a mine rate of 250,000 tpa to produce 20,000 t of zinc per year is $287,000,000. Current sp is 38,000,000 shares at 43.5 cents = $16,500,000. Upside is very substantial. Oppies give excellent leverage. Stock is very tightly held. Should perform like MLS or AAR (or better).




An optimistic assessement on the first kilometer of strike (out of ten kms) gets you closer to (my assessement) 3,000,000 tonnes of zinc ore. PDZ say 2,000,000 and open in both directions and at depth. IMHO PDZ is in elephant country and may have made a major zinc find. Share price should continue upwards.


----------



## toc_bat (19 December 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

sydneysider

how did you get this? -> "20,000 t of zinc per year is $287,000,000"

ok heres my newbie effort please correct me :

20,000t = 44,4 million pounds 

thus at @ 2USD per pound we get  USD 89million 

or about AUD115million, or about 40% of your 287 million

ps i am moving countries in two days time and have simply run out of time to do lots research in the next few weeks, am wondering is this resource JORCed? I like this co but am a little unsure of its short term value. As it has a very bouncy chart, it may retrace a lot going by past chart. Or I guess it may just keep going up.


----------



## sydneysider (19 December 2006)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> sydneysider
> 
> how did you get this? -> "20,000 t of zinc per year is $287,000,000"
> 
> ...




Please visit PDZ website for presentation. They state a Net Present Value (discounted) of $287 million on the project at 2,000,000 tonnes of ore with zinc at US$4,400 tonne (which the claim will be the size of the project based on current drilling) You are confusing NPV with annualized revenue. At 55 cents PDZ is valued at $18 million. Assuming that the strike extends and the resource grows the valuation will continue to grow.  At 55 cents their is IMHO very substantial upside here.


----------



## Absolutely (3 January 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Making a strong breakout today that was started yesterday.

News must be on the way.


----------



## sydneysider (12 January 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



			
				Absolutely said:
			
		

> Making a strong breakout today that was started yesterday.
> 
> News must be on the way.




Followed by a six day pull back and then a gap to the upside with trading around 56-57. News of scoping study on proposed mine may IMHO have a substantial impact on shareprice.


----------



## rwkni1 (18 January 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Just gone on trading halt. Did these guys have more drill results pending?


----------



## itchy (18 January 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

just a scope study i thought, but not till feb.
interesting indeed im exited to find out!
this is a player with great potential
lets see!


----------



## sydneysider (19 January 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



			
				rwkni1 said:
			
		

> Just gone on trading halt. Did these guys have more drill results pending?




I have been in and out of the oppies several times here. There are fourteen unreported drill holes that should have been assayed by now. I suspect that the various lodes at Prairie Downs may be larger than previously thought and at relatively shallow depths. PDZ made the comment that the lodes they were drilling on may coalesce at depth. I assume that a number of holes were aimed right into and along strike to the new Zed lode. IF the holes were average (PDZ has already started a scoping study for a 20,000 tpa zinc mine) there would be no reason to go into pre open.


----------



## itchy (20 January 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

perhaps a tekaeover announcement?? lots of zinc producers with cash to throw around. praire downs would be a nice little addition to a companies portfolio and cheap


----------



## Absolutely (24 May 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Impressive results out this morning from a growing zinc lead and silver resource.

Sellers dried up rapidly and it's moving higher. Company will move to production in a year or so. Well worth a look.


----------



## sydneysider (29 May 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



Absolutely said:


> Impressive results out this morning from a growing zinc lead and silver resource.
> 
> Sellers dried up rapidly and it's moving higher. Company will move to production in a year or so. Well worth a look.




More spectacular results released to-day. I have never seen zinc grades of 38 to 67% before. Simply amazing. Backed up the truck this morning. Oppies were still under 50 cents.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (29 May 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

G'day sidneysider, sorry to burst your bubble, but these are estimates which is highly speculative. The grades you quote would be for 100% sphalerite, these grades may be spectacular, but real widths of this grade are narrow and may constitute material that is too narrow to mine, the grade will more likely be 6% for the 27m interval, I don't trust visual estimates and it seems a little dodgy.


----------



## sydneysider (29 May 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



doogie_goes_off said:


> G'day sidneysider, sorry to burst your bubble, but these are estimates which is highly speculative. The grades you quote would be for 100% sphalerite, these grades may be spectacular, but real widths of this grade are narrow and may constitute material that is too narrow to mine, the grade will more likely be 6% for the 27m interval, I don't trust visual estimates and it seems a little dodgy.




PDZ have stated mining widths and grades for the Prarie Downs system and I think it comical that u say they cannot mine this stuff. They released this data within the context of a number of drilling reports and assay reports that are already public. Drilling programs including DD & RC have been brought forward and PDZ have already started negotiations to secure and finance a ball mill for their mine plant. These preliminary studies were published some time ago and assume that the BFS will also fastracked as a lot of relevant studies are already complete or underway.


----------



## sydneysider (31 May 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



doogie_goes_off said:


> G'day sidneysider, sorry to burst your bubble, but these are estimates which is highly speculative. The grades you quote would be for 100% sphalerite, these grades may be spectacular, but real widths of this grade are narrow and may constitute material that is too narrow to mine, the grade will more likely be 6% for the 27m interval, I don't trust visual estimates and it seems a little dodgy.




PDZ has in about 8 weeks of drilling at Prarie Downs increased the size of their resource from one million tonnes of ore to about IMHO two-three million tonnes with all hi grade systems open along strike and at depth. I draw these assumptions from the commentary about the tenor and grade of drilling results they have discussed. PDZ originally stated that Prarie Downs had potential for 10,000,000 tonnes of ore from +10 kms of strike BUT they have only drilled on about 1,200 meters and they are already looking very "hot". They have "tonnes" of targets to drill that ALL look very exciting to me. 

Originally they were looking at developing +1,000,000 tonnes of resource to produce 20,000 tonnes of zinc per year giving PDZ a discounted NPV of around $250 million (using modular plant). With the resource numbers literally exploding under their feet they signalled that they would go to studies for a  fixed plant which i assume increases zinc production substantially and sends the NPV number much higher. The BFS studies are due within the next two days. At 70 cents / market cap of $25 million and a zinc mine capable of producing 20-40,000 tonnes??? pa this little baby is very seriously undervalued.


----------



## sydneysider (1 June 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

The expected announcement came out yesterday afternoon and it was a summary of their scoping study. Very positive document. Cap costs $55 million to produce about $120,000,000 of zinc in first year (11% zinc) dropping to 8% zinc in the second. The first year produces 27,500 tonnes of zinc and then 20,000 tonnes in the second. They plan an underground (shallow) mine for starters and have moved away from modular to fixed plant. Discounted NPV on this type of project should around $200-250 million without taking account for the superb drilling results they are getting. A raft of fresh drilling data will appear over the next month. Drilling will resume in July where they will hit the continuation of the hi grade mineralization at Zed Load at depth. IMHO this type of NPV puts a theoretical price of $5.50-6.94 on each undiluted PDZ share, diluted for oppies cuts this back to $3.33 - 4.16 (without counting continued drilling success).

Where will the market bids go now???


----------



## sydneysider (1 June 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Bidding has broken out to a nu hi at 83 with a break from a very brief 3 day flag, point count from 60 cents gives a target of $1.00-1.05


----------



## doogie_goes_off (1 June 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

If you clain an NPV for an inferred resource or an exploration target size, then you will fall down, NPV's should really only be done on reserves or indicated resources, becasue this can be equated with 'probable reserves'. The drill results are plenty impressive so I am not bagging this company, I suppose I dislike the level of speculation without lab results. I have not researched the company and don't have the time now that their share price has rocketed. It could double again if they have the cash to drill out this deposit to the type of figures you talk about, but IMO this one will level off before another breakout of this magnitude, sorry I am not a graph person, so we'll have to wait and see. Good to see a stock that's bucking the trend of the bell curve graphs of most small resource companies over the last year. I apologise for my knee-jerk last post on PDZ. Good potential to grow on the back of investors learning of the potential earnings of a mid size zinc producer.


----------



## sydneysider (2 June 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



doogie_goes_off said:


> If you clain an NPV for an inferred resource or an exploration target size, then you will fall down, NPV's should really only be done on reserves or indicated resources, becasue this can be equated with 'probable reserves'. The drill results are plenty impressive so I am not bagging this company, I suppose I dislike the level of speculation without lab results. I have not researched the company and don't have the time now that their share price has rocketed. It could double again if they have the cash to drill out this deposit to the type of figures you talk about, but IMO this one will level off before another breakout of this magnitude, sorry I am not a graph person, so we'll have to wait and see. Good to see a stock that's bucking the trend of the bell curve graphs of most small resource companies over the last year. I apologise for my knee-jerk last post on PDZ. Good potential to grow on the back of investors learning of the potential earnings of a mid size zinc producer.




Dear Doggie,

If you couldn't be bothered researching the stock why are you commenting about PDZ? Share price has risen strongly to around 90 cents which puts a market cap of $34.4 million on the first stage of what may turn out to be a major zinc discovery. They just announced that they seem to have a very rich system running about 30 meters wide probably carrying average values in the 10-15% range on the Zed Loode and it is open in several directions. 

Discounted NPV's are pretty common when attempting to put valuations on project potential. You will find that PDZ filed a presentation with the ASX in 2006 that contains such an NPV estimation. Current drill data is indicating that this estimate may be "overshot" by multiples as more drilling continues. PDZ suggested that the Prarie Downs strike system may have potential to host 10,000,000 tonnes of ore BUT IMHO this assumption may turn out to be conservative based on the ore potential on the first 1,200 meters of the system.


----------



## nizar (2 June 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Sydneysider,

I hope you have plenty of these. 
The chart is really amazing.
Watta beauty.

Market cap still very cheap as you said.


----------



## sydneysider (4 June 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



nizar said:


> Sydneysider,
> 
> I hope you have plenty of these.
> The chart is really amazing.
> ...




The chart moves have turned vertical. We have a major re-rating underway. IMHO this is driven by the spectacular grades that have been drilled on the Zed Lode where a 30 meter intersection is open in several directions. Bidders are currently paying 95 cents with very little stock available. The oppies took a leap to 69 and there seem to be non left under 79.


----------



## Robroy (4 July 2007)

*PDZ - options The Speculator's buy of the week*

Prairie Downs Metals May 08 company options (PDZO) is the buy of the week in The Speculator today, in The Bulletin magazine.

The magazine is not on the website yet so I can't give a link till it goes up.

The Speculator gives a big and very positive rundown on zinc and metals producers in general, before zeroing in on PDZO as being the best thing available to buy right now to obtain leverage into this market.

PDZO (he says) has an indicated & inferred resource of 1m+ tonnes 8.3% zinc, 1.7% lead & 22 g/t silver "in four lodes that are open at depth and along strike, indicating potential for a significant increase in the size of the relatively rich resource".

There are "expectations that a resource of 10 million tones or more will be established".

Sempra Metals in the US showed confidence in the stock by buying in at a premium last year, and now hold 7.4%.

Speculator says that now that tax loss selling has finished, we should see some movement in these options.


----------



## Robroy (5 July 2007)

*PDZ - article now online in The Bulletin*

...at:

http://bulletin.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=276485


Just came online today - a very positive write-up.


----------



## Robroy (9 July 2007)

*PDZ - Options cheap IMO*

Does anyone agree with me that those May 08 company options are looking rather cheap right now?

Still in the .80s, and are The Speculator's buy of the week in current issue of The Bulletin magazine.

The Speculator's portfolio 2007 to date has increased 100% (!), so being flat or slightly down during the week of publication is not common for a stock/option. The norm would be for a catch-up rise in the subsequent week, which is about now.


Zinc is looking strong, which is also positive for PDZO.

From http://www.570news.com/news/business/article.jsp?content=b070465A

"China's demand for slab zinc is expected to grow 9.5 per cent this year and about nine per cent next year, said Patricia Mohr, a vice-president of economics with Scotiabank. In 2006, it was up 11 per cent.

""These are very strong growth numbers in terms of demand," said Mohr, noting the growth is fuelled by the demand for galvanized steel."


----------



## Robroy (9 July 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

And indeed The Speculator said in his online column today that PDZ has been sold down the last week by end of year tax sellers, and now represent an excellent buying op:

"Opportunities abound as profit takers sell down stocks to keep ahead of the taxman.

"PROFIT TAKERS OFFER WINDOWS OF OPPORTUNITY: Several of our portfolio stocks were aggressively sold down last week as profit takers unloaded their inflated paper on to the market. That pent-up selling pressure was to be expected following the end of the 2006-07 financial year on June 30. Sellers after that date could move their taxable gains into the new 2007-08 year and won't have to pay tribute to the taxman until after June 30 next year.

"The sell downs also present canny new investors with buying opportunities in companies with potential for further success, such as some of our prospectors with active field programs. Such stocks sold down last week include:

* Prairie Downs Metals (ASX code: PDZ), with a zinc-lead-silver project 110km south-east of the WA iron ore centre of Newman, sold down to a low of $1.05 last week from a pre-June 30 year's high of $1.30."


What The Speculator actually bought of course were the options - PDZO - which have also fallen back the last few days.

My own observation is that options move faster than shares, so I will stick with them, and maybe buy more this week.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (12 July 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

No doubt sidneysider is  all the way to the bank today, great drill results with good widths like 11m. Now that's good news. There is certainly plenty to get excited about, now it's just a matter of time and the support for PDZ should be overwhelming. Cu hits are interesting but of minor consequence, the presence of "stacked lodes" is great news, because once you are down there digging it up it costs alot less to jump 20m across and rip the next lode out too. Well done to longer term holders today.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (19 July 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Another announcement today and are they quoting me???

From their release:

"stacking of lodes has the effect of substantially reducing unit costs for underground mine development"

Like I said, this is good news.


----------



## kevin eleven (20 July 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

has anyone done a comparison PDZ vs JML?  on the face of it appear to be pretty similar.  and JML was overlooked for quite some time last year.  PDZ a mkt cap of $40mln for a 1mt resource with good zn% seems pretty conservative.


----------



## Santoro (24 July 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Wondering if anyone had any theories as to PDZ's trading halt, soon find out as it's lifted tomorrow morning, hope it goes in the right direction...


----------



## doogie_goes_off (10 August 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

80c looks like a good entry point now, if it bounces of 80c this time there will be a nice solid base and little downside risk for this advanced explorer. They could well become a takover target, they just need to get cashed up to continue their resource definition. I'd say that by the time May 2008 comes around their unlisted options will be all excercised and they with go for final feasability which should have the potential takeover giants looming. Does anyone know if they will continue to release drilling results to the market?


----------



## mfunksta (29 August 2007)

*HUGE resource upgrade*

Check this sucker out.  Announcement today blew all the estimates out of the water...

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...s.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=PDZ


----------



## Santoro (5 September 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

FROM RECENT ANNOUCEMENT - 29 AUG
=======================

Updated Mineral Resources Exceed Expectations

• 4.9 million tonnes at a grade of 5.4% zinc, 2.0% lead and 14g/t silver at a nominal lower cut of 1% zinc. This resource contains 269,000 tonnes of zinc metal, 97,000 tonnes of lead and 2.3 million ounces of silver.  

This is a substantial increase in the previously reported resource of one million tonnes at a grade of 8.3% zinc, 1.7% lead and 22g/t silver.


----------



## ormond (5 September 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Recent price rise probably has more to do with recent takeover,merger speculation announced by the company yesterday.A likely company to place an offer on the table could be a company like CBH resources imo.Looks like  the share price could have a nice run untill an offer takes place.


----------



## Santoro (12 September 2007)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



ormond said:


> Recent price rise probably has more to do with recent takeover,merger speculation announced by the company yesterday.A likely company to place an offer on the table could be a company like CBH resources imo.Looks like  the share price could have a nice run untill an offer takes place.




If ZFX is looking for mines to increase there future mine production anyone have a theory/knowledge why they wouldn't look at PDZ?


----------



## wishful thinking (2 March 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

As a recent purchaser of PDZ , I would welcome any thoughts on the current lack of interest in this stock . Off more than 50% since Dec and now breaking below previous support levels of 60 cents . I  realise  that the current market climate is pessimistic and PDZ is not the most liquid of  stocks.  Even so , the buyers seemed to have disappeared of late . I would have thought that at these levels the company represents good value.


----------



## Absolutely (2 March 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Well as a holder for a year or more now I have followed this stock from my entry  of 40c to about $1.40 back to 70c odd back to $1.30 and now hovering at 60c despite an increasing and ever more more promising resource. Unfortunately like all stocks of late it is suffering the market climate. It is also suffering from a deflated zinc price.

Nevertheless I agree that the stock is good value at these levels and with the price of metals increasing again I am sure this company has a future and the price should begin to increase as the company moves towards becoming a miner as opposed to an explorer.

I am holding.


----------



## trtkjd1 (2 March 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

I would agree it does look good value just the silver and lead credits alone start to add value, but with market looking shaky for tues will sit tight and watch for a while longer.


----------



## PBH (3 March 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



wishful thinking said:


> As a recent purchaser of PDZ , I would welcome any thoughts on the current lack of interest in this stock .




Maybe the preliminary results of the BFS don't look too promising and have been leaked to some of the big wigs, who have run for the hills?...

Just speculating....


----------



## romeo (8 March 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

on friday all ords down 163 points, but this closed up 14.15%. Any suggestions as to why? All I can see in announcements is an exercise of options, directors exercising bigtime maybe? (I can't c the announcement, no adobe on here atm.)


----------



## Trader52 (22 March 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

I like this one.  I am awaiting some more positive announcements in the near future as more drill results come in.  It has been a victim of the general bear market recently as it isn't producing cash flow.  Very little volume as the stock is very tightly held.  This means that it will move up and down quickly.

Disclosure = I hold PDZ.


----------



## StillStanding (2 April 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Also been holding this since the 50c days last year. And also looking for a reason not to buy. Still not successful finding one so just buying a few more this morning.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (11 April 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Anyone want to guess why this one is languishing around the 40c mark. I hold a small parcel and am wondering whether to buy more ore just sit tight, looks cheap IMO.


----------



## StillStanding (25 April 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Oh Snap. Almost tripled my money on those options in about three weeks. This new copper direction is an interesting development. Fundamentally this is a very strong company, more money coming in over the next couple months through option exercise, massive zinc resource in-situ worth more than 10x current Market cap (even with the anaemic Zn price), and potential for an economic Cu mine on the same tenement, using the same equipment (slightly modified). 
I have no position on the value on their other tenements but they must be worth something I guess. I think I'll hold on a bit longer and see if I can't make this a 'four-bagger'.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (29 April 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Here's a quick analysis of the PDZ chart, looks OK to me, potential for further "gap ups" to ~87c and ~1.15. If it breaks through 1.15 it's anyones guess where it would go, possibly testing new highs?. My *guess* is we'll see resistance at 87c for a long while unless the zinc price improves or until they get a good drillhole in the copper prospect, either way here is my chart. Note - the arbitary analysis is opionoin only DYOR and always seek advice from a professional (not a hack).


----------



## doogie_goes_off (29 April 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Now looks like it's going to open lower, I'm going to sit tight and wait for it to break throught the 87c level (if this ever happens) and reassess (Note - I Hold)


----------



## StillStanding (30 April 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Doogie, I'm not sure if it will gap or not, I can't read charts, but thanks for posting it's always interesting to see them anyway!   I think that even without major movement in the Zn price this is a pretty undervalued company and $1 a share, giving them a fully diluted cap of about $73m is not unreasonable given what we currently know about their resources. Then again I do hold quite a few so I'm probably a bit biased!


----------



## doogie_goes_off (2 May 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Popped through the 87c mark with ease, are we looking at $1.15 as a target now, reasonable value for a punt.


----------



## PBH (23 May 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Incredible news release today.

In addition to a great zinc resource, these guys may be sitting on a mountain of copper as well..

I know it may be tempting at the moment, if you're a holder, to biff these off at current levels (1.00 - 1.05), but my advice is: don't!

If you do I, I think you're going to feel mightily ripped off in a couple of weeks time (bfs announcement coming up).

I'm holding until 1.30 at *least*.....


----------



## StillStanding (25 May 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

70m Shares @ $1.30 is still under $100m market cap for what I agree could end up being 'a mountain of copper'. And of course the zinc alone is enough to justify the current cap. 
At this stage I'm thinking $1.30 is a bit conservative and $2 ($140m market cap.), while certainly ambitious, is not out of the question. We could end up with well over $2b in-situ depending on how things pan out.
It will depend, of course on how the drilling goes, but I have just converted the options I bought between 15c and 30c and won't be getting out anytime soon.


----------



## PBH (25 May 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

I agree $1.30 probably is a bit conservative, hence the 'at least' part.
However, I am taking into account the current investor climate, which seems to be a bit shaky.
Also, zinc prices aren't exactly helping the picture at the moment either.

The thing with this company is though; they don't have much cash.
So if they were to push on into production subsequent to a positive bfs (an event which I would rate as a near-certainty), a quite substantial fundraising effort will be needed. This, I feel, would put a bit of a dampner on share prices in the short/medium term.

But as far as I'm concerned, the major question for PDZ ultimately is; will they ever make it into production before being swallowed up by a larger mining company?

With a great, high grade, proven zinc resource, loads of potential in the copper department, and a need for cash to get the ball rolling, they almost seem taylor-made as an acquisition target for the newly formed OXR-ZFX merger.

I suspect Michelmore has one eye firmly glued to this company  , and is awaiting the bfs release with a heightened sense of anticipation...

Time will tell I guess...


----------



## StillStanding (25 May 2008)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Quite right, they will get some money from the option exercise but that's not going to take them far. More equity will indeed be needed and although the public investor climate may not help them I don't think they will have any problems issuing a placement to an institution. There's plenty of cash out there still for decent projects.
The potential for takeover is certainly there, but I don't know much about that sort of thing. Would love to hear any further thoughts along those lines.


----------



## Absolutely (7 May 2009)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Nice little run for this one recently.

After a director (Hanson) left last year amid controversy there was uncertainty that this stock had a future. Then some interesting drill results and unusual movements in the share price suggest that this one is finding it's feet again.

Either that or traders are messing with it.


----------



## ands (27 October 2009)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Anyone still following this? Jumped on at 17.5c last month. It recently ran from 11c to 25c on the back of a very well done presentation and the commencement of iron ore drilling. But a lack of news from the drilling which started 6 weeks ago, looks to have disappointed investors leading the sp back to 19c. 

They seem very undervalued at only $14 million market cap. They have an inferred and indicated resource at Prairie Downs of 4.7 million tonnes at a grade of 6.3% zinc, 1.8% lead and 18g/t silver (295,000 tonnes of zinc, 83,000 tonnes of lead and 2.6 million ounces of silver) and they have only drilled 1.2kms of the 17kms strike zone. Add to this the fact they have just drilled for Iron Ore in an area that has reported good results in the past. DMA a neighbour recently reported 55-60% Fe. 72.9 million shares on issue. $4.3 million in the bank as at 10 Aug 2009.


----------



## springhill (10 August 2012)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

MC - $17.5m
SP - 17.5c
Shares - 98m
Options - NQ
Cash - $2.7m (+$10m value of holdings in Papillon Resources)

Top 20 - 47.7%

PDZ has bolted nearly 35% today on news of a coal acquisition in Poland. With a cash + investments value 2/3rds of its MC, and the Prairie Downs BMP they value at $10m (Ivernia disagrees) makes compelling argument to explore further and keep PDZ on a watchlist. Temporary watchlisted only.
To be balanced, why hasn't LWB scooped this new coal project if it has the potential PDZ thinks it has.
Without the sale of the PDBMP, ot the sale of it's shares in Papillon, a cap raising and dilution would have to take place to fully fund a complete drilling program..

*PRAIRIE DOWNS SECURES A LARGE COAL PROJECT IN POLAND*
● The Project is comprised of four (4) coal licenses covering 182km² (18,200Ha) located in South East Poland in the Lublin Coal Basin, which have been granted by the Ministry of the Environment in Poland to a locally registered subsidiary of Prairie.
● The Lublin Coal Basin is an established coal province with coal mining activities dating back to 1982 and established infrastructure, including power and rail.
● The Project is situated adjacent to the Bogdanka coal mine operated by Lubelski Węgiel Bogdanka S.A. (“LWB”).
● LWB is listed on the Warsaw Stock Exchange (WSX Code: LWB) and has a market capitalisation of approximately A$1.2 billion.
● LWB has successfully demonstrated that the Lublin Coal Basin has the potential to host a new generation of large scale coal projects and has recently expanded its production levels to approximately 8 million tonnes per annum (targeting production of 11.5 million tonnes per annum by 2014) of high quality thermal coal with an average calorific value of approximately 6,200kcal/kg.
● Historical exploration and technical data indicates that the Project has the potential to host a large scale thermal coal deposit.
● Prairie will now focus on evaluating the large amount of data available from exploration activities undertaken by the Polish Government and its agencies during the 1970’s and 1980’s.
● Once the available data has been reviewed over the coming months, the Company will look to undertake further exploration activities, including a drilling program.




*PRAIRIE DOWNS BASE METALS PROJECT*
In June 2010, Prairie and Ivernia entered into a Joint Venture Agreement (“JVA”) which resulted in Ivernia investing in excess of $3 million in exploration at the Project including extensive geochemical sampling and the completion of two drilling programs. Having satisfied the funding terms of the Farm-In period of the JVA, Ivernia would have had the option of acquiring a 60% interest in the Project for a payment to Prairie of $10 million. In June 2012 Ivernia elected to withdraw from the JVA and as a result the Project remains wholly owned by Prairie.
A comprehensive review of exploration data, including the work funded by Ivernia, is now being undertaken to determine the best options for the Project, including undertaking additional exploration activities and/or entering into joint venture arrangements. The Ivernia work program has provided further evidence that the current Prairie Downs zinc, lead, silver deposit demonstrates the potential for a larger Sedexstyle lead-zinc deposit to be hosted in sedimentary rocks south of the Prairie Downs Fault.
Prairie considers the Project and the region have substantial exploration potential and, with more than $12 million in cash and listed securities, the Company is in a strong financial position to add further value to the Project.


----------



## springhill (10 August 2012)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Up a further 34% today at this point in time. Coal outside Australia looking a good proposition


----------



## burglar (11 August 2012)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*



springhill said:


> Up a further 34% today at this point in time. Coal outside Australia looking a good proposition




Wow!


----------



## springhill (10 September 2012)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

Company Presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120910/pdf/428lrn9tpdvhxp.pdf


----------



## springhill (14 September 2012)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

PDZ continuing its march upwards!


----------



## springhill (26 October 2012)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

That entry price of 17.5c in August is paying massive rewards to anyone who entered at that level. Outstanding stuff!
Congrats to anyone in PDZ.


----------



## Country Lad (24 July 2013)

*Re: PDZ - Prairie Downs Metals*

There are quite a few of these little double bottoms around at the moment and many of them are continuing upward.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## System (25 June 2014)

On June 25th, 2014, Prairie Downs Metals Limited changed its name to Prairie Mining Limited.


----------



## greggles (9 February 2018)

Prairie Mining bucking the trend today, up 13.33% to 59.5c after the company addressed recent media articles that reported possible co-operation between PDZ and Jastrzębska Spółka Węglowa SA to progress the development and exploitation of the Company's Polish coal assets.

Prairie Mining confirmed that a meeting was held with JSW where preliminary discussions regarding co-operation took place but that the discussions were at a very early stage and there was no certainty as to whether any co-operation will be agreed.

The market took the announcement as a positive sign nonetheless, sending the PDZ share price north. At 59.5c, Prairie Mining looks set to break through resistance at around 60c.


----------



## greggles (28 August 2018)

Prairie Mining fell off my radar after my post in February, but it has had quite the roller coaster ride since. As I predicted, it did break through 60c and then spent the next month and a half climbing to a high of 92c. Days later it halved in price to 45c in just one week after reporting delays with the issuance of an Environmental Consent decision regarding the Jan Karski Mine in Poland, causing the company to commence legal proceedings against Poland's Ministry of Environment in the Polish civil court

The share price was then subject to quite a bit of volatility for the next four and a half months, rising to 65c before falling again to 35c and then range trading between 40c and 50c for almost three months.

Today, the PDZ share price gapped up following an announcement by the company that appeared to imply that a deal between Prarie Mining and Jastrzębska Spółka Węglowa SA regarding the Jan Karski Mine may be imminent. The language of the announcement certainly gave me that impression.

PDZ finished the day up 30.23% to 56c. Price movement from here is going to be entirely announcement driven. Be interesting to see what transpires.


----------



## System (16 December 2021)

On December 16th, 2021, Prairie Mining Limited (PDZ) changed its name and ASX code to GreenX Metals Limited (GRX).


----------

